# Feature Request: Reply to all



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Is a Reply to all button in the PM section possible?
I think it would be handy.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Seconded....

-Ken


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

or at least change the software to list the recipients with a semi colon between them rather than a comma, or even make the separator between recipients when you are composing a message a comma as well.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I would also like to have a reply to all feature on PMs.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Yes yes yes, I'd really like to see "reply all" as well.


----------

